# Going to tumble for the first time.



## Mailman1960 (Nov 20, 2022)

I saw the pictures of tumbling just the inside and they turned out pretty good. Question, I could get all the copper I want, do you fill it up half way and should I put Bar Keepers Friend in it from the beginning?


----------



## webe992 (Nov 21, 2022)

You fill it up so when you lay the bottle hoizontally, it is about half way full (i generally measure to the mold seams if the bottle has it.  (If you have access to copper, I could be an interested buyer!)


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 21, 2022)

I could use more copper also. LEON.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 21, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> I could use more copper also. LEON.


I know an electrician and he'll give me scrap pieces left over from a job, like this. Just contact a local electrician and they'll sell it to you for what they junk it for.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 21, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> I know an electrician and he'll give me scrap pieces left over from a job, like this. Just contact a local electrician and they'll sell it to you for what they junk it for.


I also go to the local electronic recycling drop off in our town, they don't care if I take supply lines from refrigerators, motors and any kind of thick wire. This year I'm going have over 80 pounds of shiny copper to turn in, that's what they pay $$$$ the most for.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 21, 2022)

Come on tumblers I need some help am I doing it right, I try to put a little edge on the wire.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 21, 2022)

You gotta cut it into smaller/shorter pieces like 1/8" to 3/16"long. No curved ends needed. LEON.


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2022)

Oh, Mailman you do need a little help!!!
Those pieces of copper are way to long. 
You need to cut them in tiny pieces, 3/16th of an inch or shorter, 1/8th works pretty good. 
If cutting buy hand don't think your going to do it all at one time. 
Roy


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 21, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> You gotta cut it into smaller pieces like 1/8" to 3/16"long. No curved ends needed. LEON.





Roy said:


> Oh, Mailman you do need a little help!!!
> Those pieces of copper are way to long.
> You need to cut them in tiny pieces, 3/16th of an inch or shorter, 1/8th works pretty good.
> If cutting buy hand don't think your going to do it all at one time.
> Roy


Not the first time I heard that.

GIDDY UP!!!!


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 21, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> You gotta cut it into smaller/shorter pieces like 1/8" to 3/16"long. No curved ends needed. LEON.


Thanks to the,both of ya.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 21, 2022)

if doing manually by hand you'll get tired trying to cut 25 pounds worth. LEON.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 21, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> if doing manually by hand you'll get tired trying to cut 25 pounds worth. LEON.


I'm thinking a grinder,bolt cutter or what you think.


----------



## willong (Nov 21, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> I'm thinking a grinder,bolt cutter or what you think.


Look at this thread Mailman:






						Is there a better way to cut copper wire?
					

So I managed to score a bunch of copper wire while dumpster diving. It's definately not as much as I need but it will get me started. Does anyone know of an efficient, quick way of cutting it up into little bits? I've been doing it with wire cutters (good ones) and it seems like it is going to...



					www.antique-bottles.net
				




A member of the forum developed a pretty slick method of cutting copper wire bits using a cordless drill and modestly large drill bit.


----------



## willong (Nov 21, 2022)

willong said:


> Look at this thread Mailman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 21, 2022)

I remember that old post. LEON.


----------



## willong (Nov 22, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> I remember that old post. LEON.


Yeah Leon, the tumbling media topic comes up repeatedly and there seems to be a number of bottle collectors who, like me, are interested in budget-friendly sources. That might be because more than a few of us are old farts living on meager retirement incomes perhaps?

I was impressed with the innovative solution that someone--westKYdigger just said "This was posted..." but didn't say by whom--developed. I try to link the info whenever I see the "how to cut copper wire to make tumbling media" question arise.

WL


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 22, 2022)

willong said:


> Yeah Leon, the tumbling media topic comes up repeatedly and there seems to be a number of bottle collectors who, like me, are interested in budget-friendly sources. That might be because more than a few of us are old farts living on meager retirement incomes perhaps?
> 
> I was impressed with the innovative solution that someone--westKYdigger just said "This was posted..." but didn't say by whom--developed. I try to link the info whenever I see the "how to cut copper wire to make tumbling media" question arise.
> 
> WL


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 22, 2022)

I have a lot of it. I'm going to try a drill press, leave the coating on drill a hole in a block of wood,run the wire through it when it sticks out bam hit it with the drill press  I should be able to get rid of the plastic. I'm going to start with a big ass drill bit. ????


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 22, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> I have a lot of it. I'm going to try a drill press, leave the coating on drill a hole in a block of wood,run the wire through it when it sticks out bam hit it with the drill press  I should be able to get rid of the plastic. I'm going to start with a big ass drill bit. ????


Forgot


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 22, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> I saw the pictures of tumbling just the inside and they turned out pretty good. Question, I could get all the copper I want, do you fill it up half way and should I put Bar Keepers Friend in it from the beginning?


Here is what I used in the beginning. I use a pair of flush cutters with an extension for leverage and comfort. I used the ground wire 1/4 & 3/8 inch. I cut it short so it doesn’t roll so much. Copper is cheap to buy $8.50 a pound cut. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 22, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is what I used in the beginning. I use a pair of flush cutters with an extension for leverage and comfort. I used the ground wire 1/4 & 3/8 inch. I cut it short so it doesn’t roll so much. Copper is cheap to buy $8.50 a pound cut.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I used a grinder it seems to be working really well, I should be able to get them as small as I want. Look who I'm talking to about a grinder The grinder master


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 23, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> I used a grinder it seems to be working really well, I should be able to get them as small as I want. Look who I'm talking to about a grinder The grinder master


Not sure I deserve the grinder master title but I do appreciate you thinking so. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 23, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Not sure I deserve the grinder master title but I do appreciate you thinking so.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Weren't you the one that was making glasses from old bottles with a grinder.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 23, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Weren't you the one that was making glasses from old bottles with a grinder.


Looked like onion slices.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 23, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Weren't you the one that was making glasses from old bottles with a grinder.


Here is a thing I am trying. It is 2 cans attached together. There is a bead of E6000 under the duct tape. It has a JPS sauce bottle inside right now. Disposable when you finish. What do you think. The rubber is extra belts they give you with the tumbler.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 23, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is a thing I am trying. It is 2 cans attached together. There is a bead of E6000 under the duct tape. It has a JPS sauce bottle inside right now. Disposable when you finish. What do you think. The rubber is extra belts they give you with the tumbler.


If the wheels on the bus go round and round it should work eh. I like messing around things so somebody gave me what I believe is a rock tumbler. It had no belt I used an o-ring, I use pipe insulators to bring the bars up higher. Then I notched the side of the metal and I'm going to have a piece of metal welded where the plastic is to keep it from falling off. Wanted to see if I could do bottles that weren't round so that's what I came up with, I took a before picture I'll see what the after looks like.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 24, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> If the wheels on the bus go round and round it should work eh. I like messing around things so somebody gave me what I believe is a rock tumbler. It had no belt I used an o-ring, I use pipe insulators to bring the bars up higher. Then I notched the side of the metal and I'm going to have a piece of metal welded where the plastic is to keep it from falling off. Wanted to see if I could do bottles that weren't round so that's what I came up with, I took a before picture I'll see what the after looks like.


Dr. Frankenstein I presume! I love improving things. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 24, 2022)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Dr. Frankenstein I presume! I love improving things.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Gobble 
      Gobble


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 24, 2022)

Mailman1960 said:


> Gobble
> Gobble


You too…
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

